# Outlook 2007 und



## suntrop (8. Januar 2008)

Hi,

vor einigen Tagen habe ich neben Outlook 2007, auch Outlook Express 6 einrichten müssen, da ich Screenshots der Kontoeinrichtung brauchte.
Dazu habe ich ein IMAP Konto - das auch in O '07 eingerichtet ist - in OE eingerichtet.
Seit dem sind alle meine E-Mails aus O '07 verschwunden (Posteingang ist leer) und auch neue kommen nur noch in OE an.

Wie kann ich das wieder rückgängig machen? Ich will meine Mails in O '07 haben und auch die neuen sollen dort abgefangen werden.

grüße
suntrop


----------



## hikeda_ya (29. Januar 2008)

hast Du schon geschaut ob der OE die E-Mails nach herunterladen vom Server löscht oder eine Kopie darauf belässt?

Ist der OE schneller als O und löscht Dir die E-Mails dann kann O nix mehr abholen.


----------

